# Cool Edit 2.1 time stretching/delaying



## beatjuggler (24. September 2004)

hi an alle.

erstmal grats zu dem guten forum. hab es leider jetzt erst durch zufall entdeckt 

und nun zu meinem problem: ich habe angefangen mit cool edit remixe zu machen. leider kriege ich es nicht gebacken audio parts zu verlangsamen oder zu beschleunigen.

hört euch mal den mix hier an: click here 

ich habe das gefühl das der acapella nach einiger zeit aus dem beat läuft. kann mir jemand erklären wie ich es hinbekomme, dass das acapella und instrumental gleich laufen. ich habe mit den effects rumgespielt, aber ohne erfolg.

es ist für mich als anfänger schwer das mit den ohren richtig zu deuten. nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht hatte, aber deswegen will ich net aufgeben 

hoffe einer von euch kann mir ein paar tipps oder links geben die mir weiterhelfen

peace


----------



## Danizio (25. September 2004)

Ob man mit Cool edit  was stretchen kann weiß ich gar net...
Aber ich glaub Tracktor DJ eignet sich für solche Vorhaben ganz gut...
Hab es zwar selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber eigentlich müsste es damit gehen. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ne Demo auf http://www.native-instruments.com runterladen und einfach ausprobieren.
Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen aber vielleicht reichts ja auch um deine Version zu verwirklichen 

cya Danizio


----------



## beatjuggler (25. September 2004)

i mixe mit traktor meine CDs zusammen aber ich remixe meistens mit mehreren spuren und das geht bei traktor nicht. das wäre zu umständlich. aber ich probier mal die tracks mit traktor zu verlangsamen/beschleunigungen.

thx für den tipp


----------



## Rollo (29. Oktober 2004)

In Cool Edit gibt es solch eine Funktion (Beatproperties, Loopproperties), aber diese sind sehr umständlich beeinträchtigt nur zuoft die Qualität des zu bearbeitenden loops. Besser währe es eine Software zu nutzen die direkt auf solche Funktionen angepasst ist (z.B. Ableton Live...). Dennoch funktioniert es auch in Cool Edit, aber um dir genau zu erklären wie es geht müsste ich mich selbst nochmal an Cool Edit setzten. Ich melde mich nochmal...


----------

